# Bandit - Model 100



## Canyonbc (Jan 29, 2008)

The Bandit 12'' Chipper Model 100. 

I have been doing some part time work with a small tree company in my area....he owns a (blanking on the year) but it was a mid to later 90's...it has a 65 hp Wisconsin gas. He doesnt use it much any more once or twice a month just to run it now...as he (a few years ago) bought a Bandit 200xp. 

Hours - 750 something. 

He def. babies his equipment...lack of a better phrase. Warms it up, make sure greases everytime...etc. 

He as offered the machine to me but doesnt no what to ask. 

Any idea's on what to charge???

I will try an gets some pics asap. 

Thanks guys. 

Canyon


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 30, 2008)

Never heard of the 100, but maybe it's the 150. Get the year, hours, etc and call your local Bandit dealer. They are pretty good about telling you what they would give for it on trade. otherwise there is machinerytrader.com and you can comparison shop.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 30, 2008)

ronnyb said:


> Never heard of the 100, but maybe it's the 150. Get the year, hours, etc and call your local Bandit dealer. They are pretty good about telling you what they would give for it on trade. otherwise there is machinerytrader.com and you can comparison shop.



Ya, i hadnt heard of it before either. Looking at it i would guess its the new 150....i personally know the man at the shop who he bought it from...

i want to say 1997...but might have been 1999


i like your idea though of calling the shop.


----------



## NORTREE (Feb 5, 2008)

They made a model 100 back in the late '80's and early '90's. As I recall they then started making model 90's and Model 150's.


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh...i could easily be off by 10 years. I am too work with the owner Friday of this week on a job i will have to ask him then. 

I did have my helmet and ear muffs on when we were taking about it. 

Thank you though for the insight...that is a huge difference.

Canyon


----------



## NORTREE (Feb 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with those older machines either. Bandit has update options such as lift cylinders and winch kits. A friend of mine bought a used model 90 with a 65HP Wisconsin to compliment his Cummins powered 150. The 90 didn't have a lift cylinder so he got a guy to fab up the brackets like the factory ones on his 150 and bought the hydraulic cylinder and components at Tractor Supply. I have found the 65 HP Wisconsin on my stump machine to be hard starting in the cold and in rainy damp weather. I think I am going to ad the Pertronix electronic ignition conversion to replace the points.


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 5, 2008)

NORTREE said:


> Nothing wrong with those older machines either. Bandit has update options such as lift cylinders and winch kits. A friend of mine bought a used model 90 with a 65HP Wisconsin to compliment his Cummins powered 150. The 90 didn't have a lift cylinder so he got a guy to fab up the brackets like the factory ones on his 150 and bought the hydraulic cylinder and components at Tractor Supply. I have found the 65 HP Wisconsin on my stump machine to be hard starting in the cold and in rainy damp weather. I think I am going to ad the Pertronix electronic ignition conversion to replace the points.



Lift Cylinder? Just to clarify this the cylinder...that lifts the wheels when a larger branch or log goes through??? I am 19...i wasnt around with the older machines...

I do know it is a auto feed on the machine...

But the machine has been hard to start in the rain????

I know the guy...he keeps in doors and def. babies the machine 

Canyon


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 5, 2008)

I do know he beefed up the frame i forgot excatly what...but he showed me a while back.


----------



## NORTREE (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes the lift cylinder raises the upper feed wheel so you can feed larger wood easier.You can also use it to "crush" bushy pieces like say a spruce top and get them to feed.Not necessary but a nice option.Just remember options ad weight when backing on lawns.
As I said the stumper doesn't like damp weather but remember when you drive to a job the stumper is one of the last pieces started and therefore if its raining everything is getting damp all day.On the chipper you could fire it up in the morning and let it idle as your driving to the job(I do this with my diesel Bandit in cold weather) and it runs most of the time(at least on removals).


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes the stumper def. is not the first thing to come out...unless doing stumps all day or something like that but i get what you are saying. 

Def. start the machine up first thing...to get it warmed up like you said...is a big thing. 

Ya..the machine i have used does have the hydrallic. 

Weight is def. a big issue...a local arborist and solo company who i do alot of work with as a 65 bandit...which is great on lawns because so light. 

WOuld you buy a machine as a i have described...and any idea cost wise?

Thanks 

Canyon


----------



## NORTREE (Feb 6, 2008)

Do some internet searching on prices, especially in your area of the country. Knowing how it was used/maintained by previous owners is a big point though.
In January of 1998 I sold a 1997 Morbark machine that I bought new to a friend for $5000. A year or 2 later his guys blew up the Hercules 4 cylinder and he repowered it with a Ford 300 take-off unit from Asplundh(an excellent repower unit). The machine has been pounded since I sold it to him. He e-mailed me today saying he would like to sell off his equipment in a year or so and he'd like to get $5000. for it. To be honest I have seen a lot of machines this vintage in this price range, however I know I would have to disassemble it and go through it which would cost another several thousand in parts,materials and my time/labor.It would be nice to have the first chipper I ever bought new back,however at the cost of $8000-$9000(by the time I'm done with it) I think I would be better off finding a machine with more factory options that would suit me better.


----------



## NORTREE (Feb 6, 2008)

After rereading my response I feel I must add that the majority of my work is crane removals and the winch is a must have option for the removal work I do.For small removals and pruning I would be fine without the winch. A lot of this depends on the type of work you are doing. It sounds like you are getting a lot of the back yard work equipment can't get to so a machine like you are describing is a great unit. I was pointing out that you can upgrade it with options as you grow if necessary.


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 6, 2008)

Ya i do a lot of prunes, and smaller removals. Ones to large for me i have agreements with a few larger companies...that have the proper equipment and more specialize in these jobs...and when they will kick me some sub work. 

I am full time student so i am not going full time...i try to keep my self growing, but growing at a rate that fits me right now. 

In two years when i graduate...i will go then full time and try and expand at a faster rate. 

Thanks though again for all the information you have given me. 

Ya, a winch would always be nice....and for your set up def. sounds like a very needed attachment. 

Canyon


----------

